
Newton Mail is shutting down in September - Dramatize
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/7/17661488/newton-mail-email-app-shutting-down-september-2018
======
Dramatize
I'm really disappointed about this. It's one of the apps I pay a yearly
subscription for and one best UIs for managing multiple accounts.

